# Apps for Synchronizing Folders on Two Macs



## dmetzcher (Nov 22, 2006)

I have two Macs and need to have several folders on them kept in sync. How can I do this? I assumed that I would write a script for it, but, I'm thinking now that, if someone else has already written one, or if someone has written an application (free or commercial - doesn't matter), I'd be better off saving myself the time and downloading a solution.

Are there solutions for this, and, if so, which is the best? We are talking about syncing (not copying, but syncing changed files and folders) multiple folders on an iBook and a Mac Pro.

Thanks!


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 22, 2006)

*Synchronize! Pro X*


----------



## bobw (Nov 22, 2006)

Chronosync


----------



## dmetzcher (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm looking into them both now.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Nov 23, 2006)

bobw said:


> Chronosync



I second Chronosync. I tried several syncing apps a few months ago and Cronosync was the one I eventually bought (I think it was on bobW's recommendation, too). 

I particularly like CS's archive feature: when syncing two macs, you can also syncronise deletions (so that if you delete a file from one, it deletes it from the other). You can set it up so that when it does delete a file, though, it places it in an archive for a certain amount of days, months, or whatever. 

Sometimes I get a little Command+Delete happy and trash things I regret later. CS has saved me a couple of times with that.


----------



## bobw (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been using Chronosync for a long time with no problems.


----------



## dmetzcher (Nov 24, 2006)

I usually do whatever Bob tells me, so I grabbed ChronoSync as soon as he recommended it.

...and then bought it (the trial only allows something like 500 files to be synced, and I wanted to test it on my Documents folder). It seems to work really well, and it's super-fast. I love the Containers feature, where you can group a bunch of synchronizer files together and run them all at once. This should work very nicely for keeping things like my Firefox bookmarks, NetNewsWire feeds, and documents synced across my two Macs.

Thanks for the info!


----------

